

Unlikely Connections Between Prime Numbers and Quantum Physics (2006) - mykhal
http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/prime_numbers_get_hitched/

======
SomeStupidPoint
Is this a long winded rant about the link between prime numbers and group
structure (which shows up all over physics as symmetries and the like)?

~~~
JadeNB
It sounds like you worry that this might be sort of crankish, but Marcus du
Sautoy is a respected expositor, and a professor of mathematics at Oxford. In
fact, according to Wikipedia, his title is "Simonyi Professor for the Public
Understanding of Science", so it's hard to think of a person who, in title at
least, is better qualified to offer this sort of exposition.

